# Error de Slots al Compilar Amarok [Solucionado]

## Pablo S. Barrera

Hola. Tengo un problema hace dias.

Luego de leer y leer logre hacer varias pruebas pero sigo sin tener exito.

Les adjunto el error:

```
Tuxito pablo # emerge -uD amarok

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] app-crypt/gnupg-2.0.16-r1 [2.0.15]

[ebuild  N    ] dev-db/mysql-5.0.90-r2  USE="berkdb community embedded perl ssl -big-tables -cluster -debug -extraengine -latin1 -max-idx-128 -minimal -profiling (-selinux) -static -test" 

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/mysql-5.0 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-db/mysql-5.1.50-r1  USE="community embedded perl ssl -big-tables -cluster -debug -extraengine -latin1 -max-idx-128 -minimal -pbxt -profiling (-selinux) -static -test -xtradb"                                                                                        

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/mysql-5.1 

[ebuild  N    ] media-sound/amarok-2.3.1-r2  USE="cdda embedded lastfm mp3tunes opengl player utils -daap -debug -ipod (-kdeenablefinal) -mtp -semantic-desktop" LINGUAS="es -af -bg -ca -ca@valencia -cs -da -de -el -en_GB -et -fr -it -ja -lt -lv -nb -nds -pa -pl -pt -pt_BR -ru -sk -sl -sr -sr@ijekavian -sr@ijekavianlatin -sr@latin -sv -th -tr -uk -zh_CN -zh_TW"                                                             

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

dev-db/mysql:0

  ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-db/mysql-5.1.50-r1', 'merge') pulled in by

    =dev-db/mysql-5.1* required by ('ebuild', '/', 'virtual/mysql-5.1', 'merge')

    (and 1 more)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-db/mysql-5.0.90-r2', 'merge') pulled in by

    =dev-db/mysql-5.0* required by ('ebuild', '/', 'virtual/mysql-5.0', 'merge')

    <dev-db/mysql-5.1[embedded,-minimal] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'media-sound/amarok-2.3.1-r2', 'merge')

    (and 1 more)

virtual/mysql:0

  ('ebuild', '/', 'virtual/mysql-5.1', 'merge') pulled in by

    =virtual/mysql-5.1 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-db/mysql-5.1.50-r1', 'merge')

    =virtual/mysql-5.1 required by ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.2', 'nomerge')

    =virtual/mysql-5.1 required by ('installed', '/', 'dev-perl/DBD-mysql-4.01.3', 'nomerge')

  ('ebuild', '/', 'virtual/mysql-5.0', 'merge') pulled in by

    =virtual/mysql-5.0 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-db/mysql-5.0.90-r2', 'merge')

It may be possible to solve this problem by using package.mask to

prevent one of those packages from being selected. However, it is also

possible that conflicting dependencies exist such that they are

impossible to satisfy simultaneously. If such a conflict exists in the

dependencies of two different packages, then those packages can not be

installed simultaneously. You may want to try a larger value of the

--backtrack option, such as --backtrack=30, in order to see if that will

solve this conflict automatically.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page

or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

```

Proble tirar un equery depends y tengo estos resultados.

```
Tuxito pablo # equery depends dev-db/mysql-5.0.90-r2 

[ Searching for packages depending on dev-db/mysql-5.0.90-r2... ]

Tuxito pablo # equery depends virtual/mysql-5.0 

[ Searching for packages depending on virtual/mysql-5.0... ]

dev-libs/cyrus-sasl-2.1.23-r1 (mysql? virtual/mysql)

dev-libs/redland-1.0.10-r1 (mysql? virtual/mysql)

dev-perl/DBD-mysql-4.01.3 (virtual/mysql)

x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.2 (mysql? virtual/mysql)

Tuxito pablo # equery depends dev-db/mysql-5.1.50-r1

[ Searching for packages depending on dev-db/mysql-5.1.50-r1... ]

Tuxito pablo # equery depends virtual/mysql-5.1

[ Searching for packages depending on virtual/mysql-5.1... ]

dev-libs/cyrus-sasl-2.1.23-r1 (mysql? virtual/mysql)

dev-libs/redland-1.0.10-r1 (mysql? virtual/mysql)

dev-perl/DBD-mysql-4.01.3 (virtual/mysql)

x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.2 (mysql? virtual/mysql)

```

No se que hacer, no termino de comprender donde esta el problema y por que me quiere compilar las versiones viejas de ambos mysql, busque en mis uses y en el profile y no encuentro donde estan solicitadas las viejas versiones de mysql.

Copio mi emerge --info

```
Tuxito pablo # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.8.3 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop/kde, gcc-4.3.4, glibc-2.11.2-r0, 2.6.32-gentoo-r7 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.32-gentoo-r7-x86_64-AMD_Athlon-tm-_64_Processor_3800+-with-gentoo-1.12.13

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 27 Sep 2010 23:15:02 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p37

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.11

dev-lang/python:     2.6.5-r3, 3.1.2-r4

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.1-r2

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.13

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.3-r1

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.65-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.8.5-r4, 1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:       4.3.4, 4.4.3-r2

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.10

sys-devel/make:      3.81-r2

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://de-mirror.org/distro/gentoo/"

LANG="es_AR.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="es es_LA"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.de.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow 64bit X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups custom-optimization cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr embedded emboss emovix encode exif extras fam ffmpeg firefox flac fortran gdbm gif gnutls gpm hal iconv ipv6 java jpeg kde lame lastfm lcms ldap libnotify lzma mad mikmod mmx mng modules mp3 mp3tunes mp4 mpeg mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nvidia ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf perl png ppds pppd python qt3support qt4 readline reflection sdl session spell sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg symlink sysfs tcpd tiff truetype unicode usb vcd virtualbox vorbis wma x264 xcb xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid zip zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ALC660 intel vt82xx via82xx" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="es es_LA" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

Gracias de antemano!Last edited by Pablo S. Barrera on Sat Oct 02, 2010 4:00 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## codestation

El problema viene de Amarok que requiere mysql-5.0.x si lo compilas con la USE embedded, mientras que el resto del sistema intenta usar la ultima versión (5.1.x), asi que tienes varias opciones para levantar el bloqueo:

1) Agregar =virtual/mysql-5.1.x (y probablemente =dev-db/mysql-5.1.x) a tu package.mask para que todo el sistema escoja la versión 5.0.x y puedas compilar Amarok con la USE embedded. Como punto bueno no tienes que configurar nada ni arrancar mysql al inicio   :Wink:  .

2) Instalar Amarok sin la USE embedded, entonces se instalará mysql-5.1.x y no tendrás ese bloqueo. El punto malo es que tendrás que configurar mysql con un usuario nuevo y una db, aparte de decirle a Amarok que use una DB externa y arrancar mysql al inicio para que Amarok pueda funcionar   :Evil or Very Mad: 

3) Abre un bug (o busca uno existente) y has entrar en razón a los mantenedores de mysql/amarok en gentoo que quiten el estupido bloqueo de mysql-5.1 y la USE embedded en amarok ya que tenemos derecho de elegir si queremos libmysqlclient embebido en un simple reproductor o no   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

Gracias! 

Vi la variable embedded en mi emerge --info luego de que lo envie y me dispuse a quitarlo con "Ufed". 

Ahora estoy compilando correctamente todo segun parece.

Hay varias USE que yo nunca las coloque, esto se debe a el perfil default segun lo que lei. Ahora puedo modificar esas variables que no quiere tener?? En mi /etc/make.conf no estan.

Agradeceria puedan ayudarme para asi optimizar un poco más el sistema. Cualquier otra cosa rara que vean serán bienvenidas las criticas.

Gracias codestation, hasta en las respuestas uno puede elegir!

----------

## opotonil

Ya hay abiertos un par de bugs relacionados con el tema:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=335433

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=310897

Me paso lo mismo cuando actualice, finalmente opte por la opción 1 de las que te sugieren ya que con mi penoso ingles no conseguí enterarme demasiado de lo que cuentan en los bugs anteriores.

Salu2.

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

Hice la primera opcion. Gracias a todos por sus aportes!

----------

## quilosaq

 *Quote:*   

> Hay varias USE que yo nunca las coloque, esto se debe a el perfil default segun lo que lei. Ahora puedo modificar esas variables que no quiere tener?? En mi /etc/make.conf no estan.

 

Los valores de USE que no te interesen puedes eliminarlos para todos los paquetes poniendo el valor correspondiente en la variable USE, en make.conf, con un signo menos (-) delante. Por ejemplo USE="-ipv6".

Otra opción, mas flexible es denegar el valor, con la misma sintaxis, en el archivo package.use solo para los paquetes que escojas.

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

Buenas. Use la primera opcion, de bloquear los mysql nuevos y compilar asi nuevamente amarok.

La compilacion fue exitosa, pero no reproducir nada. Me dice abajo a la derecha: "Demasiados errores en la lista de reproduccion" Probe tomar archivos mp3 desde otra particion y los mismo sucede. No los reproduce y va pasando tema por tema rapidamente hasta el final de la lista sin emitir ningun sonido. 

Apenas compile Amarok me dijo, "Phonon informa que no puede reproducir MP3"

A todo esto puse en package.keywords Amarok y compile el ultimo 2.3.1.90 y tambien recompile xine, phonon, entre otras aplicaciones por las dudas que el problema venga de ahi. 

Alguna idea de que puede estar pasando?

Gracias de antemano!

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

Habia algun problema en algun lado. Hice un revdep y todo se resolvio (luego de desinstalar varias aplicaciones de Kde 4.3 que estaban haciendo ruido, nunca se habian actualizado, no se que paso)

Gracias a todos. Cierro el post.

----------

